# Audi R10 To Have Its World Premiere in Paris



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The countdown has started: On Tuesday, 13 December, Audi will unveil the eagerly awaited successor of the ultra-successful Audi R8 in Paris. The new R10 is one of the most ambitious projects which Audi Sport has ever undertaken.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Audi R10 To Have Its World Premiere in Paris ([email protected])*

no picture?


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

I know we havent even seen the 2008 R8 sports car.. But I wonder if this new R10 Le Mans race car will set the "marketing stage" for an eventual replacement to the 'R8 sports car'..
Perhaps a 2013 R10 sports car? 


_Modified by RunningOfTheRings at 3:39 PM 12/6/2005_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (RunningOfTheRings)*

I dont think there will be a new R8, they said earlier that this model had "done it's job". Plus, the new car will most likely have a V10 engine, thus the new name, R10.
My big question: Will the R10 be a Formula 1 car?


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I dont think there will be a new R8, they said earlier that this model had "done it's job". Plus, the new car will most likely have a V10 engine, thus the new name, R10.
My big question: Will the R10 be a Formula 1 car?









Not sure if you were quoting me.. But I'm talking about in the future, a Replcement to the recently announced "Audi R8" Road vehicle, not the R8 Le Mans race car. Clearly Audi is marketing the new 2008 R8 road vehicle alongside their efforts in Le Mans and the R8 race car.
The base 2008 R8 is said to be coming with a V8... I'm curious if in the future the "R8 road car" will be replaced by a "R10 road car" that would now come standard with a V10. 



_Modified by RunningOfTheRings at 5:26 PM 12/7/2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (RunningOfTheRings)*

Not sure on the R8 replacement, but I can tell you no pics will be out until the 13th. I hear they usually don't even shoot the car til it's painted in livery, which could be as late as the 12th. We'll be watching closely for photos and will cover as best we can.


----------



## A4Boost (Dec 8, 2005)

The new R10 for LeMans (sorry, not F1) is purported to be a V-12 (not V-10) diesel.
http://www.jalopnik.com/cars/n...4.php


----------

